# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Intra spese di trasporto

## danyp

Un grosso dubbio..le spese di trasporto cee fatturate separatamente quindi fc iva art.7 ter vanno dichiarate nei modelli intra servizi?

----------


## Marelli1980

> Un grosso dubbio..le spese di trasporto cee fatturate separatamente quindi fc iva art.7 ter vanno dichiarate nei modelli intra servizi?

  si, intra servizi

----------


## danyp

grazie mille!

----------


## DotCo

> grazie mille!

  Non sono d'accordo se sono prestazioni accessorie alla operazione principale vanno indicate nel modello Intra beni. L'accessorietà non si deduce solamente dal fatto che non siano indicate separatamente in fattura tanto che possono essere accessorie anche se addebitate in una fattura distinta che porta i riferimenti della fattura di vendita dei beni. 
Buona giornata

----------


## Giosuela

Sono daccordo con DotCo, le spese di trasporto pur essendo accessorie, ma essendo relative all'acquisto di beni, vanno dichiarate nella sezione intra acquisti di beni

----------


## Marelli1980

> Non sono d'accordo se sono prestazioni accessorie alla operazione principale vanno indicate nel modello Intra beni. L'accessorietà non si deduce solamente dal fatto che non siano indicate separatamente in fattura tanto che possono essere accessorie anche se addebitate in una fattura distinta che porta i riferimenti della fattura di vendita dei beni. 
> Buona giornata

  io ho sempre letto, che se separate, vanno indicate nell'intra servizi e ho sempre fatto così dal 2010 senza mai ricevere contestazioni. magari mi son perso qualche chiarimento. indagherò.

----------


## Marelli1980

> io ho sempre letto, che se separate, vanno indicate nell'intra servizi e ho sempre fatto così dal 2010 senza mai ricevere contestazioni. magari mi son perso qualche chiarimento. indagherò.

  o meglio: io ho presunto dalla domanda che ci fossero due fatture. una beni e una trasporto. ovvio che se tali spese di trasporto sono nella stessa fattura, vanno indicate nell'intra beni insieme al valore del bene.

----------


## DotCo

> o meglio: io ho presunto dalla domanda che ci fossero due fatture. una beni e una trasporto. ovvio che se tali spese di trasporto sono nella stessa fattura, vanno indicate nell'intra beni insieme al valore del bene.

  Anche nel caso di due fatture con la fattura di riaddebito delle spese di trasporto che richiama la fattura di cessione dei beni va compilato solo il modello beni.

----------


## ergo3

> o meglio: io ho presunto dalla domanda che ci fossero due fatture. una beni e una trasporto. ovvio che se tali spese di trasporto sono nella stessa fattura, vanno indicate nell'intra beni insieme al valore del bene.

  LEggendo la norma ed i chiarimenti che rinvia alle disposizioni IVA contenute del DPR 633/72, le spese accessorie, ancorchè fatturate in altra fattura, aumentano il valore del bene ai fini intrastat, semprecè vi sia un riferimento univoco allla fattura di acquisto dei beni stessi.
Marelli, però, ha ragione nel dire che, dichiarandoli negli INTRA servizi non siano state mai fatte contestazioni.

----------


## danyp

Le spese di trasporto fatturate con la vendita delle merci sono accessorie quindi le ho sempre inserite nel modello beni ok ma in questo caso sono state fatturate separatamente f.c. iva senza alcun riferimento all'acquisto merce.. mi sembra più logico inserirle tra i servizi....

----------


## ergo3

> Le spese di trasporto fatturate con la vendita delle merci sono accessorie quindi le ho sempre inserite nel modello beni ok ma in questo caso sono state fatturate separatamente f.c. iva senza alcun riferimento all'acquisto merce.. mi sembra più logico inserirle tra i servizi....

  Senza riferimenti all'acquisto principale non ci sarebbero dubbi. 
Non ci sarebbero dubbi? Me che sto dicendo! Contraddizione nei termini.

----------


## Marelli1980

> Le spese di trasporto fatturate con la vendita delle merci sono accessorie quindi le ho sempre inserite nel modello beni ok ma in questo caso sono state fatturate separatamente f.c. iva senza alcun riferimento all'acquisto merce.. mi sembra più logico inserirle tra i servizi....

  ma sono state fatturate dallo spedizioniere o dalla stessa società?

----------


## forstmeier

> Un grosso dubbio..le spese di trasporto cee fatturate separatamente quindi fc iva art.7 ter vanno dichiarate nei modelli intra servizi?

  Servizi o Beni il costo del trasporto fa parte dell'ammontare imponibile anche se fatturato separatamente MA SEMPRE dal/al Partner direttamente e quindi strettamente tra i due committenti. (non da spedizionieri od altri)
- Le accessorie includano anche, p.e. l'assicurazione ed altri - 
L'ultima domanda di Marelli1980 è più che giusta e senza risposta. 
Con i dati precisi alla mano le risposte saranno più precise e corte. 
Nota: se fatturato, anche dopo alcuni mesi, richiederà una semplice rettifica del valore imponibile dichiarato in precedenza. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## forstmeier

> io ho sempre letto, che se separate, vanno indicate nell'intra servizi e ho sempre fatto così dal 2010 senza mai ricevere contestazioni. magari mi son perso qualche chiarimento. indagherò.

  Infatti come può ricevere una contestazione se è vero che il 'cervello' centrale non 'conosce' la documentazione ecc.. a cui fa riferimento ?
Può ricevere una contestazione il Partner committente invece e quindi Lei in quanto le dichiarazioni Servizi tra i due soggetti non sono conforme.
(un eventuale riferimento nomenclatura non c'entra e non cambia niente) 
Invece il Suo ultimo intervento è giusto. 
Comunque chi ha aperto il Post è 'sparito'. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## Giosuela

4 - Spese accessorie - Spese di trasporto (CircMin 43_2010 - punto 5)  
Le prestazioni di servizio che costituiscono spese accessorie, quali le spese di trasporto relative ad una cessione intracomunitaria di beni, si sommano al valore del bene per formare il valore della cessione da indicare sull'elenco intrastat della cessione di beni.

----------


## tecno1

Scusate la domanda forse banale, ma mi è sorto un dubbio.
Se le spese accessorie fatturate a parte, vanno comunque ad aumentare il valore del bene ceduto, a livello di codici iva si tratta comunque di un art 7 ter oppure di art. 41 o art.8 (per extracee), come la merce ceduta?
Lo chiedo perchè mi è capitato di recente di fatturare in un secondo momento delle spese di trasporto relative ad una precedente esportazione e mi è stato detto di considerarle art.7.
E' corretto secondo voi?
grazie.

----------

